#ubuntu-co 2011-10-10
<mago_> hala amigos
<mago_> alguno de ustedes tiene conocimientos sobre script
<mago_> necesito ayuda con uno
<tkw-one[theBades> aqui solo saben de la ultima novela de rcn o caracol... bueno a todas estas no se cual sera poruqe poco tv veo excepto futbol.
<k-milogars> k tal muchachos
#ubuntu-co 2011-10-11
<DanielF> buenas
<DanielF> como van?
<KaA> Buenas noches, vengo aquí con una duda...
<KaA> Tengo un adaptador USB de nombre WUSB 100 v2, identificado así con lsusb: 1737:0078
<KaA> El caso es que en Windows funciona con el controlador rt2870, pero no me consta el controlador para linux
<KaA> Unos sitios hablan de rt2870sta (lo he probado y no me sirve), otros de rt3070 (pero es un número distinto!!!) Dónde comprobar? En Ubuntu-Docs no hay información sobre este adaptador...
<KaA> help
<KaA> exit
<djubun> ola
<djubun> hay alguien
<djubun> ...
<kuadrosx> djubun: si
<djubun> huy q bn 
<djubun> oigan 
<djubun> es q apenas estoy enpesando por el mundo de linux 
<djubun> y no se como defenderme en este sistema 
<djubun> ...
<djubun> en q me podrina ayudar
<djubun> aa
<djubun> en nada 
<djubun> porfaor v
<djubun> porfavor quien me ayuda 
<djubun> aa
<djubun> entonces para q tiene esto 
<djubun> aaa
<djubun> quie me explica para q es esto 
<djubun> aaa
<kuadrosx> djubun: pregunta que necesita
<kuadrosx> djubun: que tiene que?
<djubun> ok 
<djubun> oye es q 
<djubun> mi linux mint 
<djubun> no le aparece la barra en dode 
<djubun> cerrar minimizar mazimixar 
<djubun> q ago 
<djubun> aaa
<djubun> noooo q es esto pana 
<kuadrosx> no se
<kuadrosx> supongo que los botones debe estar ahi
<djubun> sii 
<djubun> es com esta dañado el compiz 
<djubun> o no se
<djubun> por q tube q remplasarlo por metacity
#ubuntu-co 2011-10-12
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, kuadrosx ping
<Andphe> ¿?
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, ud trabaja ahorita con joomla?
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: pong
<kuadrosx> joomla?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ↑↑↑
<kuadrosx> "nothing to do here"
 * Andphe lost connection
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jajajaja
 * kuadrosx .jetpack
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, Andphe seriedad compadres
<Andphe> ahh pues como se puso a hablar de Joomla
<Andphe> a uno nadie lo toma en serio cuando dice "Joomla"
<Andphe> :-x
<Andphe> que le paso con joomla ?
<kuadrosx> !grab serio
<kubot> kuadrosx: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<kuadrosx> haa no tiene grab
<Andphe> LOL
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, ya fresco solucionado xD
<SergioMeneses> grax Andphe :*
<Andphe> aisch
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, jeje
<SergioMeneses> C3s4r, andresmujica JoseGutierrez miren https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEZuVVhwMldpTnlTV1FVazlkeVYzdEE6MQ&ndplr=1
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeses vas a ir a peru este fincho??
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeneses vas a ir a peru??
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, jajaja no
<SergioMeneses> es algo q ellos estan montando
<JoseGutierrez> jajaaj no digo yo pero se ve super
<C3s4r> SergioMeneses, invítenme a Perú.
<Andphe> SergioMeneses, http://hotel626.com/ y click en "626 hotel"
<Andphe> SergioMeneses, con audifonos ;)
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, huy no jodas eso q es
<Andphe> un juego
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, oks... hay voy /o/
<Andphe> k
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, al juego xD
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, q le paso?
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeneses leistes la respuestas que enviastes para la proxima reunion del proyecto de documentacion al fin a que hora va a realizar??
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, CesarGomez el domingo
<SergioMeneses> porq CesarGomez y el joven nuevo pueden
<CesarGomez> elo o.O
<CesarGomez> ahhh si, si el domingo :P
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, lol
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, q le paso?
<CesarGomez> JoseGutierrez toca el domingo es decir a la hora que esta en el correo :$
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses hay cosas que no me gustan :$ es solo eso pero pues asi toca que le hacemos xD!
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, comente a ver... es ahora o nunca
<JoseGutierrez> entonces me toco leer el log
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses tengo un par de pregunticas :-|
<CesarGomez> JoseGutierrez tienes dos opciones basicamente :
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, oks hagale de una q andamos con genio
<CesarGomez> 1. leer el log, o faltar al trabajo xD!
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, eso... igual le ponemos tarea
<SergioMeneses> xD
<CesarGomez> jajajajjajajaja xD!
<JoseGutierrez> jajaaajaja
<CesarGomez> pongo las tareas pendientes ya ?
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, si claro
<CesarGomez> voy :P
<SergioMeneses> eso es de las tareas del moderador
<CesarGomez> solo hay una que no entendi y otra que no se como poner xD!
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, q dudas era las q tenia?
<CesarGomez> eso, es decir lo de las tareas perate aer como las pongo :P
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, en la wiki del TODO
<SergioMeneses> hay van
<SergioMeneses> xD
<CesarGomez> me toca entrar se me quedo una en la meeting :S
<consulado1> buenas tardes
<consulado1> alguien me ayuda a instalar un scanner Epson Perfection v500 photo en ubuntu 11.04
#ubuntu-co 2011-10-13
<ing_> buenas
<setobauer> buenas
<ing_> buenas tarde a todos
<setobauer> otra vez buenas
<ing_> :)
<ing_> una ayudita
<setobauer> pregunta curiosa, es que como desde hace rato perdí contacto con Ubuntu, ahora me generó algo de curiosidad
<setobauer> ¿siguen usando Unity o ya volvierona Gnome?
<ing_> unity
<setobauer> mmm
<setobauer> entonces me aguanto
<setobauer> es que por lo menos se ve bonito el Ubuntu ahora
<setobauer> han mejorado bastante en su interfaz
<setobauer> me imagino que en usabilidad también
<ing_> como hago para jugar urban terror en lan
#ubuntu-co 2011-10-14
<osuka> hola, no puedo ver las miniaturas de los videos encondeados a 10 bit, al no encontrar solucion limpiando la cache de thumnails, decidi remitir mi duda aquí, le agraceria si pueden ayudarme, si no me hize entender no duden en decirmelo. 
<setobauer> bueno, como ya dije ayer, amanecí con ganas de ponerme Ubuntu de nuevo
<setobauer> osea, se ve medio bonito
<Andphe> heh
<setobauer> bueno, ahí justifico lo anterior
<setobauer> Host 'setokaiba', running Linux 3.0-ARCH - Cpu0: Intel 1200 MHz Cpu1: Intel 1200 MHz; Up: 1:02; Users: 1; Load: 0.01; Free: [Mem: 607/2890 Mio] [Swap: 486/486 Mio] [/: 3199/19002 Mio] [/boot: 16/31 Mio] [/home: 10564/171052 Mio] [/media/Mi: 0/2992 Mio]; Vpenis: 156 cm;
 * vientosolar Descargando Ubuntu 11.10 por Torrent. Feliz! 
#ubuntu-co 2011-10-15
 * vientosolar ya con 11.10 
<kuadrosx> yo tambien \o/
<vientosolar> esta interesante.. aunque aun no me gusta mucho el Unity.. pero siento que esta vez no sera dificil usarlo
<aymara> como cambio el tamaño de la barra lateral en 11.10 ?
 * vientosolar siente que algo le falta con la nueva presentación de 11.10. Alguien más siente lo mismo?
<aymara> sí
<aymara> sobretodo para personalizar el desktop, nuevos temas
<vientosolar> en el 11.04 tenia la version clasica y tenia el fondo de escritorio con cambio de imagenes automatico
<aymara> la verdad que desde que salió el unity no me ha gustado mucho, estoy también con opensuse 11.4 kde, muy bien integrado el kde
<aymara> instalé el gnome 3 con 11.04, también me pareció que le falta mucho
<vientosolar> los iconos ya no se pueden poner en la barra superior?
<aymara> si bien que en 11.04 que lo tengo en otro hd, tengo un menu del cual accedo a aplicativos, graficos, internet, igual que gnome
<aymara> no me acuerdo el nombre, me imagino que existirá para 11.10 tmb
<aymara> tuve problemas pa instalar, no arrancaba el 11.10, porque tengo conexión dsl, entré con el live cd, me conecté, instaló on line, y después no arrancaba porque buscaba la red, network
<aymara> como 4 instalaciones sin éxito, ahí decidí desconectar el cable de red e instalar off line ahí sí arrancó
<vientosolar_> alguno por aca?
<vientosolar_> en que carpeta se encuentran instalados los programas? Necesito abrir uno con pdf y no lo encuentro para enlazarlo. 
<Andphe> /usr/bin
<vientosolar_> acias
<Andphe> /usr/bin/evince
<vientosolar_> esa de evince no la veo.. pero estaba solo en /bin
<vientosolar_> ese Adobe no esta funcionandome muy bien en 11.10.. he perdido el plugin que se abria en el navegador... 
<Andphe> ahh yo uso evince
<Andphe> no adobe
<Andphe> y el chrome abre los pdf
<vientosolar_> te refieres al chromium?
<Andphe> no al chrome, el chromium es la version comunidad/libre del chrome
<Andphe> el chrome es el que hace google
<vientosolar_> mmmmm ya veo..
<Andphe> el chromium es el que hace la comunidad basado en el mismo código
<vientosolar_> yo creia que eran el mismo.. :P
<Andphe> pues son casi lo mismo
<Andphe> la diferencia son el branding/marca y las cosas privativas que le metera google al chrome
<vientosolar_> voy a intentar.. esta vez si no he podido con la instalacion del plugin aquel
<vientosolar_> no sabe como abrirlo y como cambiaron cosas de orden, me pierdo en el 11.10 aun.
<Andphe> no usaba unity en 11.04 ?
<vientosolar_> nop.. usaba clasico
<Andphe> ahm
<Andphe> es muy facil
<Andphe> presione la tecla super/windows
<Andphe> y empiece a escribir lo que busca
<Andphe> las cosas de la barra tienen shortcuts
<vientosolar_> mmm si, ya veo
<Andphe> deje presionada la tecla super/windows por un momento
<vientosolar_> y como llamo directamente la terminal?
<Andphe> y vera que cada una tiene un numero
<vientosolar_> sip
<Andphe> super + numero
<vientosolar_> esta vez si me interesa aprender a usarlo. 
<Andphe> si siempre quiere tener la terminal y no la tiene anclada a la barra
<Andphe> abra una ventana de terminal
<Andphe> y con el boton derecho
<Andphe> ahi debe haber una opcion para anclarla
<czam> buen día
<czam> una pregunta, como sé cual tarjeta de video esta utilizando mi equipo, si la integrada o la externa? 
<luisjaime> Buenas tardes a todos
<luisjaime> necesito ayuda para configurar el servidor jack con el nucleo realtime
<luisjaime> alguien con quien hablar?
<luisjaime> ... ¿buenas?
<luisjaime> ... ¿hay alguien?
<luisjaime> Buenas tardes, ¿hay alguien a quien pedir ayuda?
<tkw-one[theBades> a dios pidele ayuda
<luisjaime> ¿Está Dios aquí?
<luisjaime> buenas!!!!!!!!!
<aymara> alguien ya descubrió como cambiar el tema en 11.10 ?  el ambience ?
<hiko_hitokiri> luisjaime, que paso
<hiko_hitokiri> JesusMena, que paso?
#ubuntu-co 2011-10-16
<luisjaime> ¿hay alguien que pueda responder preguntas?, sobretodo que quiera
<luis_lopez> luisjaime: formula tu pregunta, quien pueda/quiera contestarla lo hara ;)
<luisjaime> tengo instalado el kernel real time en 10.04, pero no logro que el sonido funcione ¿qué puede?
<luisjaime> suceder?
<luisjaime> ... alguien sabe de un manual paso a paso para afinar el sonido con real time
<luisjaime> yuju!!!!!
<luisjaime> hola soledad ...
<luisjaime> esta noche te esperaba ...
<kuadrosx> luisjaime: ni idea
<luisjaime> gracias kuadrosx
<kuadrosx> luisjaime: si nadie contesta es porque nadie sabe
<kuadrosx> luisjaime: entonces no te sientas mal
<luisjaime> thanks ;-)
<tkw-one[theBades> $ xmessage we are a pair of clowns -timeout 5
<alejo1509> hola nesecito una pequeña ayudita.... 
<kuadrosx> alejo1509: pregunte
<alejo1509> esta es mi pregunta ojala puedas ayudarme   http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/como-iniciar-ubuntu-10-04-1-con-windows-7
<kuadrosx> clic
<kuadrosx> alejo1509: vos sabes ↑
<kuadrosx> ?
<kuadrosx> err
<kuadrosx> Andphe: ↑↑
<alejo1509> ???
<kuadrosx> el problema el grub
<kuadrosx> estoy investigando que se puede hacer
#ubuntu-co 2012-10-08
<battlefield3> hola gente
<braybaut> #ubuntu-uy
<BrayanBautista> saludos gente
<DGUERRERO> Buenas Noches
<BrayanBautista> hola Dguerrero 
#ubuntu-co 2012-10-09
<Lukas_rRecargado> buenas
#ubuntu-co 2012-10-10
<mekatronix> alguien me puede ayudar a instalar mi driver de video en ubuntu 12.04
<mekatronix> holas 
<mekatronix> necesito ayuda
#ubuntu-co 2012-10-11
<DGUERRERO> Buenas Noches
<SergioMeneses> don MagicFab como va la causa?
<kmilo> Hola
<kmilo> Alguien sabe si mujica tiene cuenta de twitter?
<SergioMeneses> kmilo: si
<kmilo> SergioMeneses, Hola :)
<kmilo> SergioMeneses, cual es?
<SergioMeneses> kmilo: deme unos minutos por favor
<SergioMeneses> ya le ayudo
<SergioMeneses> kmilo: saludos
<SergioMeneses> mire: @andresmmujica 
<kmilo> Gracias :)
<SergioMeneses> kmilo: = camilo lizaraso?
<kmilo> Camilo Uribe, ya registre el nick :)
<SergioMeneses> kmilo: aaaa ok
<mekatronix> holas
<SergioMeneses> oe kmilo ando por aqui en bogota
<kmilo> mekatronix, hola
<SergioMeneses> llegue ayer
<SergioMeneses> mekatronix: hey hey
<kmilo> SergioMeneses, chevere :)
<SergioMeneses> siks
<kmilo> SergioMeneses, hasta cuando vas a estar?
<mekatronix> hola sergio
<SergioMeneses> a ver si el sabado nos vemos por alla
<SergioMeneses> kmilo: como 15 dias
<kmilo> SergioMeneses, de una :)
<mekatronix> necesito ayuda paar instalar el diver de video de un ak9 msi
<mekatronix> en ubuntu 12.04
<kmilo> SergioMeneses, segun la reunion de ayer de  la asamblea de hackbo el lugar va a estar abierto como minimo: Lunes a Viernes 6pm a 9 pm. Sábado 9 am a 9pm
<kmilo> SergioMeneses, y en hackbo.co se puede ver la programacion de charlas y talleres
<SergioMeneses> kmilo: seria ir a saludar a todos un rato... hoy y mañana ando haciendo vueltas
<kmilo> SergioMeneses, ok :)
<mekatronix> alguien de aqui de medellin?
<SergioMeneses> kmilo: el sabado subop al hacbok
<SergioMeneses> a saludar un rato
<mekatronix> holas
<mekatronix> alguien me puede ayudar con un problema en ubuntu 12
<DGUERRERO> Buenas Tardes
<mekatronix> hola!
<mekatronix> dguerrero por favor me puedes ayudar!
<DGUERRERO> claro, cual es tu problema?
<mekatronix> necesito  instalar  el video en una msi k9
<mekatronix> el que instalo por defecto no me deja instalar el compiz
<mekatronix> instala el compiz pero no lo ejecuta los efectos
<DGUERRERO> exactamente qué GPU tienes?
<mekatronix> tambien he querido instalar un simulador phoenix para aeromodelismo
<mekatronix> ya te digo
<mekatronix> donde miro mi version de gpu
<DGUERRERO> tienes alguna tarjeta gráfica instalada?
<mekatronix> no
<mekatronix> mi board es una k9vgm -v
<mekatronix> msi
<mekatronix> mi linux es ubuntu 12.04
<mekatronix> mi video aparece como k8m890ce/k8n890ce chrome 9 rev 11
<mekatronix> via technologies
<mekatronix> kmilo me puedes ayudar?
<DGUERRERO> jeje que pena, mi red esta fallando hoy
<mekatronix> ok
<mekatronix> dguerrero ahi te escribi ya los datos
<mekatronix>  alguien de aqui de medellin
<DGUERRERO1> ya que por fin pude entrar a la pagina de MSI para ver las especificaciones
<DGUERRERO1> no veo ningun inconveniente conocido con el chip de video
<mekatronix> pero ni siquiera me carga las ventanas gelatinosas
<mekatronix> como se si cargo el 3d
<mekatronix> que comando le doy
<DGUERRERO1> mmm.. tlavez el problema no es el driver en si, talvez es la configuración
<mekatronix> ok como se corrige
<mekatronix> ya actualize el ubuntu
<DGUERRERO1> entra a Configuracion del sistema>efectos de escritorio
<mekatronix> no me aparecen efectos de escritorio
<DGUERRERO> jeje que pena, me olvidé que es unity y ese menú es de KDE
<DGUERRERO> me decias que no tee dejaba instalar compiz, que error exactamente te salía?
<mekatronix> no el si instala pero cuando le doy activar ejemplo ventanas gelatinosas
<mekatronix> no lo hace
<DGUERRERO> no te muestra ningún error, o algo similar?
<mekatronix> nada solo no lo hace
<mekatronix> el compiz se instalo correctamente
<DGUERRERO> ok
<DGUERRERO> tu usas el compizconfig para administar las configuraciones u otro?
<mekatronix> si el compizconfig
<mekatronix> tenes teamwiever
<mekatronix> entre y mirelo
<DGUERRERO> jeje no, esta mañana me tiré el kernel y ando recien instalado, sin muchos programas hehe
<mekatronix> ha bueno
<mekatronix> de donde eres
<DGUERRERO> puede activar la opcion de OpenGL?
<DGUERRERO> yo soy de Bogotá
<mekatronix> no se como
<DGUERRERO> abra compizconfig
<mekatronix> listo
<DGUERRERO> en el menu de inicio, bajo la caregoria General, debería haber un icono que diga "OpenGL"
<mekatronix> si le quito el chulito
<DGUERRERO> no, si está culeado, dejelo
<DGUERRERO> *chuleado
<mekatronix> ok
<DGUERRERO> mmmm...  una pregunta algo tonta jeje, inició sesión por ubuntu 2d?
<mekatronix> root
<DGUERRERO> ok, pero me refiero al entorno grafico
<mekatronix> si
<mekatronix> el carga por defect gnome
<mekatronix> peron unity
<mekatronix> eso es lo que me falta que mi targeta cargue el 3d
<DGUERRERO> mm... depronto te cargó la sesion 2d (sin efectos)  intenta cerrar sesion, en el dialogo para iniciar sesión, donde te pide el usuario y la contraseña, hay un boton que permite cambiar de escritorio gráfico
<DGUERRERO> asegurate de seleccionar "ubuntu" e inicia sesión
<mekatronix> ubuntu solo 
<DGUERRERO> si
<mekatronix> nada nose cargaron los efectos
<mekatronix> por la cuenta cairo doc gnome
<mekatronix> si cargaron algunos
<DGUERRERO> mmm.....
<DGUERRERO> pues, investigando un poco en los foros, al pareces es un bug de compiz con unity
<DGUERRERO> pero ya debería estar resuelto
<DGUERRERO> http://askubuntu.com/questions/144623/compiz-configuration-settings-are-not-working
<DGUERRERO> y no has considerado cambiarte a otro entorno gráfico, como KDE o LXDE?
<mekatronix> como se hace
<DGUERRERO> pues mira
<DGUERRERO> depende del  esritorio que desees instalar
<DGUERRERO> KDE es mi favorito, y es altamente personalizable, pero tiende a consumir muchos recursos (poco mas que unity)
<DGUERRERO> también hay alternativas como XFCE y LXDE mas livianas y poderosas, pero no tan configurables
<DGUERRERO> precisamente yo voy a dar una charla acerca del tema en  la release party de Quantal Quetzal aqui en bogotá
<DGUERRERO> es muy facil, si te decides por KDE, nadamas buscas "kubuntu-desktop" en el centro de software de ubuntu
<DGUERRERO> si te decides por XFCE, buscas por el paquete "Xubuntu-desktop"
<DGUERRERO> y si te decides por LXDE, buscas "Lubuntu desktop"
<mekatronix> ok
<mekatronix> como le quito unity
<mekatronix> o unity trabja bien com compiz
<Guest68405> mekatronix, personalmente no lo uso. Prefiero "fallback session" o cinnamon
<Guest68405> y, no, en mi experiencia no trabaja bien con los efectos.
#ubuntu-co 2012-10-12
<shock> Noches, hay alguien por aqui...
<sam44> hi
#ubuntu-co 2012-10-13
<Jose__> hola buenas tardes alguno sabe de algun servicio de hosting con mysql con motor de almacenamiento INNODB gratuito??...
#ubuntu-co 2012-10-14
<Duende> alguien conoce de un hosting mysql con motor de almacenamiento INNODB ?? 
<scot3004> hola
<scot3004> puedo unirme al grupo de ubuntu-co a pesar que use otra distribución?
<Duende> jajajajaaja scot3004 claaro
<Adalid_Negro> buenos dias, tengo rendimiento muy bajo con mi tarjeta grafica nvidia, alguien quizas me puede ayudar por que no se que mirarle..?.
#ubuntu-co 2013-10-08
<Jaime> Buenas tardes a todos.  Respetuosamente quisiera preguntar algo acerca de las nuevas computadoras portatiles de HP que vienen con Ubuntu 2.04
<Jaime> 12.04
<Jaime> Me funciona bien.  Pero al actualizar los paquetes, sin actualizar la version, me quedo sin wi fi
<Jaime> Alguien sabe que puede pasar?
<kuadrosx> Jaime: y que paquetes actualiza? o te descontecta de la wifi simpre que atcualiza?
<kuadrosx> que raro
<Jaime> Buen dia.  Las actualizaciones estaban deshabilitadas, procedi a activarlas
<Jaime> Pero con el tiempo, un dia cualquiera, actualice otra ve y se quedo sin wi fi
<Jaime> Tuve que entrar por recovery y restaurar al estado anterior
<Jaime> y ahi sigo
<kuadrosx> Jaime: y actualizaste desde el modo recovery?
<kuadrosx> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kuadrosx> seguro quedo algo mal actualizado
<Jaime> sera?
<Jaime> Con este comando, a traves de la consola, lo puedo intentar?
<Jaime> co el que me escribiste recien?
<Jaime> pues yo siempre actualizo paquetes con sudo apt-get update
<kuadrosx> ese comando actualiza el sistema
<kuadrosx> bueno, si hay algo que actualizar
<Jaime> La gente de HP me dice que recomiendan no actualizar.  Sera que no hay aun drivers para este portatil por nuevo?
<Jaime> O me recomiendas no subirme a 12.10 y agguantarme un tiempito mas aqui?
<kuadrosx> vea pues
<kuadrosx> ni idea
<kuadrosx> igual con eso solo estas trayendo los paquetes nuevos para esa version
<Jaime> Me voy a aguantar un ratito mas con esta version, que me corre bien, aunque no con efectos, pero hay que ser pacientes
<Jaime> Por nada del mundo regreso a windows
<Jaime> Una ultima pregunta:  Es mas liviano Mint Maya o Ubuntu 12.04?
<Jaime> Kuadrox, gracias por tu ayuda.  Un abrazo!!!!
#ubuntu-co 2013-10-09
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, around?
<pattoin> SergioMeneses:  hola . hola ... ahora no puedo hablar mucho 
<pattoin> hablamos manana si quieres 
<SergioMeneses> pattoin1, ok
<JulianGonzalez> Buenas noches  a todos, estoy consultando si existe alguna aplicación que corra sobre Ubuntu o Debian para la Administración de Propiedad Horizontal
<JulianGonzalez> Les agradezco si me pueden brindar información al respecto
<Guest5654> l
<CostGranda> Alguno está en el campus?
<ferchosur> yo
#ubuntu-co 2013-10-10
<Ubuntero|81166> quiero saber si ya esta disponible el sistema operativo para smart phoe
<SergioMeneses> Ubuntero|81166, si claro
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Ubuntero|81166> sigo el link y el sistema lo descarga e instala solo?
<Ubuntero|81166> no encuentro el link de descarga
#ubuntu-co 2013-10-11
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, para q lo revises cuando tengas tiempo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA/English
<willfrand> que tal amigos, como estan? han usado linux mint? trato de formatear un acer aspire one za3, pero siempre aparece un error, he usado linux mint y lubuntu para ello, pero no se deja formatear, alguien puede ayudarme?
#ubuntu-co 2014-10-07
<jjchaves> Buen dia,
<jjchaves> alguien de utedes me puede informar como puedo adquirir el os con documentacion
#ubuntu-co 2014-10-08
<ofprieto> Buenassss
#ubuntu-co 2014-10-09
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches CarlosNeyPastor JoseLuisC kuadrosx Nadi3d_ ofprieto
<JoseLuisC> Señor BartOC3 Como le va
<JoseLuisC> Estamos en Meeting
<ofprieto> Holaa
<BartOC3> no es a las 9pm la reunion
<BartOC3> ?
<JoseLuisC> Si pero ya estamos dando lora allá 
<BartOC3> aaaaa  ok
<BartOC3> q puntualidad..xd
<JoseLuisC> Asi somos
<IngForigua> jajaja
<IngForigua> yo estaba durmiendo
<ofprieto> Perenne voy en transmilenio
<IngForigua> JoseLuisC: kiai
<IngForigua> el ot aca
<IngForigua> BrayanBautista: kiai
<BartOC3> jaja IngForigua esta cantuo
<BartOC3> jajaja
<IngForigua> cantuo?
<BartOC3> jajaja si IngForigua jajaj
<BrayanBautista> kiuvo
<DonFori> jajajaja tabla para ofprieto y BrayanBautista
<DonFori> jajajajajajajaja
<DonFori> hablen en el otro
<DonFori> http://piratepad.net/8QVmZIWrwZ BrayanBautista no me mande privados que em pongo arenoso
<DonFori> BrayanBautista: jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
<BrayanBautista> jajaajajajajaja
<DonFori> JoseLuisC: kiai ole le llego las vainas de face?
<JoseLuisC> que vainas mijo
<DonFori> las paginas
<DonFori> pa que haga spam
<DonFori> SergioMeneses: pelao mis fotos
<DonFori> :(
<DonFori> solo tengo fotos mias borracho o despistao :(
<ofprieto> brayan bautista esta vivo?
<BrayanBautista> SI CLARO
<BartOC3> DonFori:  q anda cantuo ??
<DonFori> BartOC3: QUE ES CANTUO JODER?
<DonFori> jajaja
<BartOC3> usted sabe no sea haga el marik..
<BartOC3> kjajajaa
<BrayanBautista> ajajajaja
<JoseLuisC> jajaj
<JoseLuisC> BrayanBautista, me dejaste morir de nuevo jajaja
<DonFori> Ya me dio mal genio
<JoseLuisC> porque se le fue el novio
<BrayanBautista> forigua no se ponga emo
<BrayanBautista> eso lo pone viejo
<BartOC3> http://www.eluniversal.com.co/farandula/gente-y-tv/fenomeno-musical-pone-bailar-las-cantuas-en-cartagena-173208 DonFori
<ofprieto> Dejen hablar a brayan
<DonFori> a lo bn me da piedra estube hoy montando 2 kms de fibra y aca ando firme BrayanBautista BartOC3
<DonFori> y corriendo en bicicleta
<DonFori>  BrayanBautista: BartOC3  yo estoy haciendo 70 ejercicios de limites y un trabajo escrito :'/ pero aqui estoy :p
<DonFori> BrayanBautista: no sabe que es un mensaje publico a privado jajajaja
<BartOC3> DonFori: BrayanBautista, yo ando trabajando en un proyecto que tengo q presentar a ecopetrol y no digo anda
<BartOC3> nada
<BartOC3> xD
<ofprieto>  , 14b
<BrayanBautista> que prieto ? preparado para parciales ?
<DonFori> ofprieto: face
<DonFori> jajaja
<BrayanBautista> jajajaajajaj
<DonFori> Nadi3d_: kiai
<Nadi3d_> parciales eso es pa maricas
<Nadi3d_> XD
<Nadi3d_> XD
<Nadi3d_> de donde sale esta gente
<DonFori> Nadi3d_: por ahi me lo preguntaban
<DonFori> que quiene s ud
<Nadi3d_> yo siempre eh estado aca
<Nadi3d_> desde el 2004
<Nadi3d_> digo 2001 creo
<Nadi3d_> XD 
<Nadi3d_> me largo a dormir a camellar ma;ana
<ofpw> Pero si trabaja hasta la noche tranquila
<Nadi3d_> que
<Nadi3d_> despues hablamos
<DonFori> Nadi3d_: puede ser luis, fabian, o un bot
<Nadi3d_> cual lusi
<Nadi3d_> esta loco men 
<Nadi3d_> suerte mas bien
<DonFori> Chite pues
<IngForigua> Nadi3d_: como e sla vuelta ya tengo poder aca
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<IngForigua> ofpw: 
<IngForigua> ole
<IngForigua> acuestese
<IngForigua> o lo pateo
#ubuntu-co 2014-10-10
<Ubuntero|43368> Hola amigos
<Ubuntero|43368> Tengo una pregunta
<Ubuntero|43368> He instalado Ubuntu 14.04, pero al iniciar me aparece una pantalla negra se queda alli 5 segundos y después arranca
<Ubuntero|43368> ¿Alguién sabe a que se debe este problema?
<JOGA47UK> HOLA A TODOS
#ubuntu-co 2015-10-05
<frederick> Hola buenas tardes, saludos desde cali como van
#ubuntu-co 2015-10-06
<salty> hola alguien sabe como puedo conseguir un computador System 76 aqui en colombia
